# most WTF!? ,Moment in gaming



## weavile001 (Sep 29, 2012)

the most wtf moment in gaming,like:thinking that a boss was going to be super hard but it turned out to be very easy,or when you thought that a boy was girl during the entire game


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2012)

Kill something in Skyrim, and watch the physics carry it away.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

one I can think of is...In Metal Gear Solid 2 with the colonel towards the ends, as well as the "Fission Mailed" part


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 29, 2012)

When I was playing Super Mario 64 there was some kind of contact issue between the cartridge and the N64. Mario stood on one foot with the other inside his body, he started having a massive flickering seizure with the most unholy crackling noise I have ever heard and then the game froze.

It honestly scared the fucking hell out of me.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> one I can think of is...In Metal Gear Solid 2 with the colonel towards the ends, as well as the "Fission Mailed" part



This gets my vote too, the whole "naked raiden" scene is just completely random as hell and japanese girls keep appearing on the rader screen. I sure as hell wasnt going to turn the game console off either thank you very much.

Included a video for anyone interested in watching this madness, has spoilers for MGS2 obviously so watch at your own risk.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul8j9I90ueM


----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

one I can recall but never played....in Sonic 06 there was a glitch (really???!) that when Sonic was hit sometimes he woud continously fly until he reached orbit and then crash back down to earth


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2012)

the whole metal gear series is full of wtf moments.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 29, 2012)

MISSINGNO in Pokemon Yellow when I was a kid.
Seriously, a wall of wtf right there.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 29, 2012)

Non-comedic:
The very first dragon you fight in Skyrim. You have to know something here, I hadn't had a proper computer for nearly 5 years now, and the computer I had back then could only run games upto Jedi Knight Jedi Academy. Therefore, this sighting was all the more amazing because at this point these were the greatest graphics I had ever seen, I was constantly amazed no matter what I saw, but this fight took my breath away.

The cinematic opening of the Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. Fuck, that was beautiful D :

Similar to Skyrim, the first time you see Sovereign in Mass Effect, and then the very beginning of Mass Effect 3 where all hell breaks loose. Goddamn those were AMAZING moments! Also the entire final mission of Mass Effect 2, brilliant mission, where anyone could die at any moment, getting through those impossible odds with every single person alive = one of the greatest video game moments, EVER. INCREDIBLY satisfying as well!

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. I...I actually can't think of any particular one. The whole game in and off itself has been one of my greatest experiences, its filled with awesome moments D :
Only the beginning was a bit weak, but once the ball started rolling it kept getting better and better. Plus I went for the True Demon Ending so...that kind of speaks for itself, peeps who have played the game will know what I mean~
I can't be arsed to make separate entries for other entries in the series so ima just mention them: Devil Survivor 1+2, Strange Journey, Persona 3, Persona 2, Devil Summoner 1+2, and soon Digital Devil Saga once I finish both games :3

Ace Combat: Joint Assault. That. Final. Mission. Holy SHIT, going up against Sulejmani was absolutely amazing! One hell of a tough and incredibly satisfying fight, this game was absolutely worth it!
If only I could emulate the PS2 games properly...;_;

Aaaand that's it. All I can come up with for now, maybe I will return once I remember some more :V


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 29, 2012)

Saints row the third. the chariot race with Zimos...


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 29, 2012)

Fable 2 ending, especially if you decided to listen to the final bosses monologue.........first time I ever threw a controller.

Also, 90% of Demon/Dark Souls is WTF moments, and the other 10% is Bullshit


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3vc-n9Gx68

I don't think that I need to explain this.*'Cause I cant.*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

In Borderlands 1 when I'm in a vehicle and it blows up, my character gets stuck in the junk and it looks like the world is spinning around reeally fast and it's annoying.

Also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMiR7Amc65M


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember on my first pc (a 286, IIRC), I had this one-floppy game called 'stunts'. Kinda like trackmania is today, actually. Either way, it had this weird glitch in it. For some reason, if you hit a ramp at a certain specific angle (when landing), your car suddenly flies off in the air, floats around a bit above the scenery before crashing down.
It was obviously a bug, but one that got me and my friends awestruck (HOW THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN???). Also keep in mind that this was before any real graphic cards were made, so suddenly having a 3D overview of what was below was pretty impressive. (EDIT: wow...youtube's got video's of EVERYTHING  ).

Other than that...Braid's ending. I don't usually get emotional over a game (let alone a platformer), but...yeah.


@[member='Gundam Eclipse']: have you tried PCSX2? I haven't messed with it much, but on my end, it seems to work nicely (after some installing issues).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 29, 2012)

Wever said:


> @[member='Gundam Eclipse']: have you tried PCSX2? I haven't messed with it much, but on my end, it seems to work nicely (after some installing issues).


PCSX2 works fine for me, that's how I played all the SMT games. PCSX2 can't emulate Ace Combat properly yet, that's the issue.


----------



## macmanhigh (Sep 29, 2012)

The End of BioShock......was a long time before something had grabbed me like that


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> when you thought that a boy was girl during the entire game


Elpizo in Mega Man Zero 2. 'nuff said.


----------



## osm70 (Sep 29, 2012)

Eternal Darkness - whole game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2012)

macmanhigh said:


> The End of BioShock......was a long time before something had grabbed me like that


Oh...I'll +1 on Bioshock. Okay, not so much the ending, but...


Spoiler



The whole "would you kindly"-hypnosis when confronting Andrew Ryan (whom I really thought would be the final boss). I was really sitting there in my chair going "hey...wait a freakin' second...so that time my character automatically lowered the gun when that guy asked me to...?".



Oh, and another classic. In doom 2, when suddenly 2 platforms lower from the ceiling, reveiling a spider mastermind and a cyberdemon.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2012)

Getting 10 hours into Final Fantasy XIII and realising I'm STILL walking down corridors and letting the AI do all the work in battle. With the possible tiny exception of the Sunleath Waterscape area, which quite frankly was GORGEOUS, that game had no redeeming features. I sold almost my entire collection to raise the money to buy it on launch day 

First time playing my beloved Ace Combat Squadron Leader, being told I have to fly through an underground tunnel. I was shitting bricks the first time. Of course now my flying skills have improved to the point where I can do the entire sequence at top speed while inverted, but that first time was scary.

A Warhammer 40K match yesterday in which I took a Railgun shot at my opponent's HQ. It hits and causes instant death so he tries a 'Look Out, Sir' save. Which he promptly fails, even though he only had to roll a 2 or above. End result is that his HQ got blown into a billion pieces. Not a WTF moment for me, but the expression on his face when he rolled that 1 was hysterical. That was a real WTF look.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 29, 2012)

Fable 1 when youre captured as a prisoner/slave.
And the boss of the prison starts singing poetry...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2012)

DRAGONS DOGMA.


Spoiler



When the world goes nuclear fallout/zombie mode



FINAL FANTASY XIII-2


Spoiler



That whole damn ending. Its so, depressing. People just die.



DARK SOULS


Spoiler



THE WHOLE FREAKING GAME D:



NINJA GAIDEN 2


Spoiler



When the final boss comes back to life as you drop blood on it -_-



TEKKEN 5


Spoiler



Heihachi is dead?
no wait he just got blown up, thrown half way across the land, buried alive and still came back in time for tekken 6.
Seems legit



THE WHOLE MODERN WARFARE SERIES


Spoiler



Every time you see Makarov



POKEMON BLACK & WHITE


Spoiler



N and the take over of the Pokemon League,
I generally didnt see it coming. I was like o.O
Then, Ghetsis after you beat N, didnt see that coming either,



SOUL CALIBUR V


Spoiler



When you realize you wasted money



hmmm thats all off the top of my head.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Fable 1 when youre captured as a prisoner/slave.
> And the boss of the prison starts singing poetry...



that was fable 2 wasnt it?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Fable 1 when youre captured as a prisoner/slave.
> ...


OH you reminded me of the fable 2 ending when, no matter what you do.
That guy gets shot. and you are like o.O


----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

Infact now BlackIce has mentioned Soul Calibur 5, I will give Soul Calibur 4 a mention for the 3 Star Wars characters


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 29, 2012)

square enix making a sequel to final fantasy 12


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Fable 1 when youre captured as a prisoner/slave.
> ...



No, it was fable 1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhxvWbsAbbo
Skip to around 4:20


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

FF7 (how has no one said this!)


Spoiler



Aeris dies at the end of disk one? WTF MAN, i had her level 4 limit break, she had decent attack and she was my main healer!!! I mean i was ready to rage quit at that point! WHO KILLS A CHARACTER IN YOUR MAIN PARTY SQUARE!!???



The world ends with you.


Spoiler



when you get to play a second week... And a third lol



Front Mission DS


Spoiler



When Discroll turns himself into a robot and shiz... And then hes the easiest boss ever because he has NO ranged attacks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Corpse Party:



Spoiler



[yt]xXYcJ9Xzahg[/yt]



Really Japan...? Really...?


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 29, 2012)

That part in Final Fantasy 7 when you had to dress up as a girl.. but no that was not good enough... you had to actually go out and find things to dress up as a girl with.....

Edit - Also Lunar Dragon Song -  It was like some one read the back of the box from Lunar Silver Star and made that piece of  $%@&, which was crushing as im a huge fan of the Lunar games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

Chrono Trigger



Spoiler



The trial, when all of a sudden all of my misdeeds meant something. Ho wow! The game was set to frame me from the beginning! All of a sudden the game felt more real! 



Bayonetta



Spoiler



When the game pretended to end, TWICE!



Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga



Spoiler



When Mario contracted "bean fever" and Luigi had to find a cure, otherwise he would turn into a bean. Also, when Cackletta turned into Bowletta... WTF??



Super Mario Sunshine



Spoiler



When cleaning teeth for an eel was a boss battle


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

f9232275 said:


> Saints row the third. The whole damn game.



Fixed that for you.

And I mean it in the absolute best way possible.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> No, it was fable 1.



my apologies then. I know its been donkeys since it came out but I dont recall any of that, unless somehow i skipped it or if it was only added in the lost chapters version


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > No, it was fable 1.
> ...



Nope, it was also in the original version.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

(the real, unedited moment of course)


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2012)

football manager 2013 when barca brought fellaini.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2012)

Borderlands one , the first boss had three balls


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2012)

The bane of my existence...

*IT'S NO USE! ;O;*


----------



## zerofalcon (Dec 11, 2012)

Every single game in Action 52 for the NES


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 11, 2012)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Played it from beginning to end in one sitting (from like 11pm until around 5:30am) making all of the decisions in game as I would in real life.  The combination of lack of sleep, the ending, and the psych profile at the end was bananas.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
> Played it from beginning to end in one sitting (from like 11pm until around 5:30am) making all of the decisions in game as I would in real life. The combination of lack of sleep, the ending, and the psych profile at the end was bananas.


Wii, PS2 or PSP version?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Eternal Darkness
/end thread.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 12, 2012)

That stupid god damn spinning barrel thingie in Sonic 3 in the Carnival Night zone.


----------



## Chary (Dec 12, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> That stupid god damn spinning barrel thingie in Sonic 3 in the Carnival Night zone.


 
Oh,  this brings back painful memories...


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 12, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> That stupid god damn spinning barrel thingie in Sonic 3 in the Carnival Night zone.


OHMYGOSHYES!!! I first played that game when I was 7, and didn't beat it until i was like 15 or so because I was never told you had to hold up/down in rhythm to manipulate it, and there was nothing in-game to suggest that. That was just poor design at its worst...


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> OHMYGOSHYES!!! I first played that game when I was 7, and didn't beat it until i was like 15 or so because I was never told you had to hold up/down in rhythm to manipulate it, and there was nothing in-game to suggest that. That was just poor design at its worst...


 
Same here man....I thought you had to time your jumps between Sonic and Tail's, so I'd always plug in a second controller. I managed to get through ONE time only to lose due to running out of time right afterward. Never got past that level for like a year


----------



## Chary (Dec 12, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Same here man....I thought you had to time your jumps between Sonic and Tail's, so I'd always plug in a second controller. I managed to get through ONE time only to lose due to running out of time right afterward. Never got past that level for like a year


 
I was like, 6 years old, and I would always get my mom to play as Tails in the second controller, because I also thought that the 2P was the way to get past it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 12, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Same here man....I thought you had to time your jumps between Sonic and Tail's, so I'd always plug in a second controller. I managed to get through ONE time only to lose due to running out of time right afterward. Never got past that level for like a year





Chary said:


> I was like, 6 years old, and I would always get my mom to play as Tails in the second controller, because I also thought that the 2P was the way to get past it.


Same here. I assumed you had to have someone as Tails jump up and down on the barrel, and then spin dash as Sonic the moment there was an opening. I got it to work ONCE, but that's it. And even after figuring out the "proper" way to do it, I've yet to get through that act without running out of time once as a result.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> Wii, PS2 or PSP version?


Wii version


----------



## siliconmessiah (Dec 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
> Played it from beginning to end in one sitting (from like 11pm until around 5:30am) making all of the decisions in game as I would in real life. The combination of lack of sleep, the ending, and the psych profile at the end was bananas.


 
Good job. I´m pushing 30 years old, but I still have problems with playing the Silent Hill games. They are just too scary and I often find myself just holding my breath when I play it...

But I bought Downpour for my 360 some weeks ago. I might pick it up to play it someday...haha.


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 20, 2012)

X:Men for genesis.... having to actually reset the console!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll never see Earthbound in the same light again.


----------



## bowser (Dec 20, 2012)

When the cake turned out to be a lie


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> snip


shit, my eyes are bleeding


----------



## lukinoz (Dec 20, 2012)

Malo Mart in TP, that music was just crazy


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not much compared but all I'd heard from a friend was how hard the final boss in FF13 was and how it took him a load of goes to finally get the 5 star battle rating achievement against him.... Did it in one go, never had to go back and beat him again to try.

I thought it was wtf because my friend is generally a good judge of these things and tends to throw in about 20-30 more hours than I would into a game.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 20, 2012)

when  i was plaiyng the world ends with you´s  final time attack, on the battle against konishi, with beat, the second stage of the fight, where only beat can attack her, she appears for less than 1 second on the bottom screen and go back to the top screen, i simply started to attack her in this little time , and killed her pretty fast.


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2012)

There are weirdos who think Dynasty Warriors is actually good.


----------



## Slave (Dec 20, 2012)

In the game CORPSE PARTY, a little horror RPG on the PSP. Near the end of chapter 1.... WTF, I cant describe it, here's what happen... it's a part of the story... serves no purpose but its there:


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 20, 2012)

For me it was Golden sun 3 on the Nintendo DS , so the story goes like this after the first game it Took the developers a year or two to finish the next game that's golden sun 2 then after a long 8 year comes Golden sun 3 when I reached what seemed to be as a mini boss and kicked his ass in like 15 min I was then faced with the final scene then the credit for fucken god sake I waited 8 year, and the final boss was weak to a level that he took about 15 min only to beat,why Nintendo ?

Just to be honest I did't use any cheats and my character level was up to 40 to 43.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 20, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> For me it was Golden sun 3 on the Nintendo DS , so the story goes like this after the first game it Took the developers a year or two to finish the next game that's golden sun 2 then after a long 8 year comes Golden sun 3 when I reached what seemed to be as a mini boss and kicked his ass in like 15 min I was then faced with the final scene then the credit for fucken god sake I waited 8 year, and the final boss was weak to a level that he took about 15 min only to beat,why Nintendo ?
> 
> Just to be honest I did't use any cheats and my character level was up to 40 to 43.


my characters were lv 65-69 and i game overed 7 times


----------



## NeoGohan (Dec 20, 2012)

999 and Virtue's last reward

the whole games


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 20, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> my characters were lv 65-69 and i game overed 7 times


What  no way , maybe you didn't equip your best items and Djinn.


Okay maybe I was at exaggerating but I didn't lose , I won from my first try with the final boss.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> There are weirdos who think Dynasty Warriors is actually good.


 
That people still bash games that others like. Dynasty Warriors ftw, just brought Orochi 3 for WiiU and DW7 Empires 7 coming in Feb


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> That people still bash games that others like. Dynasty Warriors ftw, just brought Orochi 3 for WiiU and DW7 Empires 7 coming in Feb


 
I only posted that for when Guild reads this.

HI GUILD!


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> I only posted for when Guild reads this.





emigre said:


> HI GUILD!




You are begging for trouble


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2012)

Mario Growing.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 25, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> That people still bash games that others like. Dynasty Warriors ftw, just brought Orochi 3 for WiiU and DW7 Empires 7 coming in Feb


 
OMG Orochi 3 is sick, pissed I'd have to import the Euro version to get a PS3 copy on disc. Just have to live with my ultra-low res PSP copy, lol.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 25, 2012)

In Pokemon White 2, right after I cleared 1 gym and all of Chargestone cave, I sigh and turn off my DS. The next day I play it againg and I notice that I didn't save. Then I didn't play it for the next few months and counting..


----------



## nachoscool (Dec 25, 2012)

For me it was MGS2. I think we all know what part I'm talking about.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 25, 2012)

The first time I involuntarily enlisted in the Skyrim Space Exploration program. Let's just say it was a GIANT leap for Nordkind.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> In Pokemon White 2, right after I cleared 1 gym and all of Chargestone cave, I sigh and turn off my DS. The next day I play it againg and I notice that I didn't save. Then I didn't play it for the next few months and counting..


 
That's not one of these moments


----------



## injected11 (Dec 27, 2012)

My first time playing through Final Fantasy 6, at the end of the Floating Continent. I thought the game was over and I had somehow earned the "bad" ending.


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2012)

Tails dying for the bad ending of Sonic 2 (Gamegear)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 27, 2012)

Chary said:


> Tails dying for the bad ending of Sonic 2 (Gamegear)


Wait, what?

A few more of mine, since my life in gaming has been pretty fucked up so far...

- Getting to the end of Final Fantasy 8 only to find that the big final confrontation against Ultimecia explained precisely dick of the plot holes, I'm left with no clue as to why she does what she does, only that she suffers from Mortal Kombat syndrome. IE: Putting the letter 'K' where it's not needed. Thanks, Square. Really cleared that up for me. Cheers. Bitchin' boss music like 'The Extreme' doesn't completely make up for having no real reason why I'm there, you know.

- Final Fantasy 9's sudden appearance of Necron. Who the fuck are you, and where the fuck is the real final boss? Where's the final epic duel against a demented Kuja using every last screed of power within himself to launch one last crusade against the living? Yeah, we get his Trance form. Then all of a sudden this wannabe starts quoting Yoda like he's earned the right. GTFO, Necron.

- After over a decade of playing and finishing the game over and over again, I finally get bored and look up an FAQ for the original Streets Of Rage as I never had the manual as a kid and wondered if there was any secret stuff I'd missed, only to find out that all these years there's a back attack move you can do by pressing jump and attack together, which makes the Blaze clones a piece of piss. All those years spent struggling with those fights...

- Completing Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 100% only to discover that DARTH MAUL is now playable.

- A minor WTF moment occured recently when I acquired Onimusha 2 for my PS2, only to discover that some backwards-assed fool decided that those nice shiny analogue sticks were for squares, so I have to control it with the damn D-pad. Get with the times.

- Majora's Mask. 'nuff said, really.

- Every new Pokemon game is a WTF moment for me as I always buy in to the bullshit promises that it'll all be different this time, AND IT NEVER BLOODY IS.


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Wait, what?


 

In the beginning of the game, Tails is kidnapped by Robotnick. If you don't get all the emeralds by the final level, you end up skipping the final boss, and go directly to the credits. At the end of the credits, you see Sonic looking sadly to the sky to see Tails in the stars. --Inferring that Robotnick used the emerald(s) you didn't collect, to kill Tails.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 27, 2012)

I discovered these today, and...well, see for yourselves.



Spoiler











 
I got a crisp new £20 note for anyone who resists the urge to check the torrent sites for them. I suspect I'll be keeping that note to myself.

Also...



Spoiler










 
You know, somewhere along the line our little hobby has gone pretty badly wrong, hasn't it?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

Chary said:


> In the beginning of the game, Tails is kidnapped by Robotnick. If you don't get all the emeralds by the final level, you end up skipping the final boss, and go directly to the credits. At the end of the credits, you see Sonic looking sadly to the sky to see Tails in the stars. --Inferring that Robotnick used the emerald(s) you didn't collect, to kill Tails.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's 4:30AM here and I can't sleep due to crippling pain in my shoulder and coughing up blood all over my keyboard. So in an effort to restore cosmic harmony by making at least one person giggle to make up for my own personal lack of mirth this evening, here's a Spiderman lesbian scene I just discovered in the gold mine of gaming WTF known as Did You Know Gaming .com. For the love of God check that site out, it is messed up. Anyway, as promised, lesbianism.



Spoiler










 
You just gotta love the sort of random crap you can find on the net these days.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know if this counts because it was in a T.V show/Movie (the movie is all of the episodes put together, and it was about video games s I think it counts), but it seriously messed up my mind. Watch until 1:27, and then watch from 2:10 - 2:29.

The whole beginning of the movie was like that. It toned down a lot and I actually quite enjoyed it, but those beginning parts were just messed up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 27, 2012)

God Hand. The Whole game. From start to finish.


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2012)

Animal Crossing is ruined forever. Thanks, Didyouknowgaming.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 27, 2012)

*





​ò_Ò​
​*


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2012)

I _knew_ there was something wrong with Lavender Town.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 27, 2012)

House of the Dead : Overkill, Storylinewise...EPIC, WTF!

and LOZ Skyward Sword, Storywise it feels like you've only played half of the game when you realize the endcredits are the missing half ...wich you cannot play...bummer, and worse Zelda game untill now imho, too short to forced,half assed story for a zelda game, FAR to easy WTF!

And HOW, could Nintendo have let Team Ninja rape SAMUS? WTF! What an abomination Other M is....,What an F'ing shame.

on the other hand, Super mario Galaxy 1 and 2 knocked me of my feet. WTF!


----------



## nasune (Dec 27, 2012)

Chary said:


> I _knew_ there was something wrong with Lavender Town.


 
I thought that it had little to do with a high pitch, and more with the fact that it was binaural (which would explain why, even now, it gives me a giant headache).


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 27, 2012)

Crash of the titans and mind over mutant......I miss the old crash :< ( Yeah that is an WTF moment for me)
And Far cry 3 Made me go wtf...in a good way :3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> ​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually a theory, not something ever confirmed as true. It's based specifically on one cover of Nintendo Power that shows an illustration of Fox that shows what appears to be robotic legs. It's not really conclusive whether they truly are, or are just mechanized boots, or anything else, as Nintendo has made no official statements (in game, manuals, interviews, etc) regarding this issue.


----------



## emigre (Dec 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> This is actually a theory, not something ever confirmed as true. It's based specifically on one cover of Nintendo Power that shows an illustration of Fox that shows what appears to be robotic legs. It's not really conclusive whether they truly are, or are just mechanized boots, or anything else, as Nintendo has made no official statements (in game, manuals, interviews, etc) regarding this issue.


 
You can't deny it gives a dark new meaning to "do a barrel roll."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> You can't deny it gives a dark new meaning to "do a barrel roll."


Hello Emigre. Long time, no heckle.


----------



## emigre (Dec 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hello Emigre. Long time, no heckle.


 
I've been working 

Working hard to make sure more people buy the Vita


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Dec 27, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> ​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the....seriously!?


----------



## dalc789 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the most WTF moment for me was when DYKGaming made me realize how dark Majora's Mask really is.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

dalc789 said:


> I think the most WTF moment for me was when DYKGaming made me realize how dark Majora's Mask really is.


if you're talking about the 5 stages of grief thing, that's also just a theory with not much grounding at all.

Seriously, I love DYKG, but I hate how they always post fan theories and the like, while presenting them as fact. -_-


----------



## Smuff (Dec 27, 2012)

Trying to successfully burn an XGD3 backup


----------



## Codename (Dec 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> if you're talking about the 5 stages of grief thing, that's also just a theory with not much grounding at all.
> 
> Seriously, I love DYKG, but I hate how they always post fan theories and the like, while presenting them as fact. -_-


Isn't the 5 stages of grief a religious act?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

Codename said:


> Isn't the 5 stages of grief a religious act?


i think it's a psychological concept. But as it applies to majora's mask, it's just speculation


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 27, 2012)

Codename said:


> Isn't the 5 stages of grief a religious act?




The 5 stages.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 27, 2012)

dalc789 said:


> I think the most WTF moment for me was when DYKGaming made me realize how dark Majora's Mask really is.



Two words for you, sir. BEN DROWNED. Google it and prepare to cack your pantaloons.


----------



## kevan (Dec 28, 2012)

General Day Z gameplay causes a lot of wtf moments.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

Not me personally, but when I watched it I got quite a laugh and it pretty much fell under wtf. Lol.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I had for sure a lot of WTF moments in gaming, but most of them I can't remember anymore but let's see what I get together:

Super Mario 64:



Spoiler



Jumping into the entrance to the second bowser battle, but instead of sliding down into the opening, Mario decides that he wants to fall through the spiral into the lava and die.


 
Super Smash Bros. Melee:



Spoiler



Trying to beat event match 51 with every character except Jigglypuff = FAIL
Trying to beat event match 51 using Jigglypuff = WIN

Some of the break the targets and board the plattform stages. I just suck at them.


 
Mario Kart Double Dash:



Spoiler



Dodging a Yoshi egg that came from behind with a green shell just to have a bob omb appear out of it and landing right in front of me.

A banana peel disappearing right as I drove over it.

Driving along the very edge of Rainbow Road with two tires without falling off.


 
Mario Kart Wii:



Spoiler



I was in first place and had a red shell which I fired away for fun. Instead of taking the usual way forward, it came back after travelling a short distance and hit me. I felt betrayed, I tell you.

Seeing a friend driving on nothing during a Wi-Fi race.

Getting hit by a red shell during jumping from a small ramp and getting saved from the fall by Lakitu although the road was directly under my character and I could have perfectly landed on solid ground. (This happened on some random custom track)


 
New Super Mario Bros. Wii:



Spoiler



Playing with friends. Well, except when playing NSMB Wii we forget about our friendship XD


 
Starfox Adventures:



Spoiler



The test of fear. Do I need to say more?


 
Ocarina of Time:



Spoiler



I started to play this game around the age of 9. I made it to the water temple, defeated dark link and got the longshot. But I couldn't find the right way out of the room with the longshot, because I never noticed that damn timeblock that was right inside the ground, hidden behind the pedestal with the chest on it. Only several months (of pure frustration) later, I got my hands on a players guide for oot and could finally finish that damn temple.

Dying during the final hit in the battle against Gohma. I used a jump attack and apparently got hit as well.

The other time I played through oot with a friend. I went into deat mountain crater as young Link to get the skulltula and one of the two heartpieces there. Of course there is a timer on screen since young Link is not protected from the heat and so I rushed a bit to get out of the crater before the timer hit 00:00. Well, the timer hit 00:00 and Link left the crater simultaneously. At first I was glad I still made it out because I had no fairy in the bottle with me to revive me in case I died here. But as soon as Link arrived outside, he fell over dead.


 
Majora's Mask:



Spoiler



The game freezing up during the final stage of the boss battle.(N64)

The game freezing up during a random roll. I didn't save in a while before that happened. (GC - collector's edition)

The first time you see the moon crashing on Termina.


 
Skyward Sword:



Spoiler



The Imprisoned battles. I just hate that walking pinecone with sharp teeth to death.

The guards in the silent realm. I was doing the silent realm at Eldin Volcano, with one tear left to find. I didn't know where it hid at first, so of course I ran out of time and soon the guards were after me. I didn't want to give up just now, and soon I spotted the final tear. It was on a small rock inside the lava you could only reach by balancing over a rope. And also you had to go through a crawlspace to reach that spot. I was sure the guards would hit me if I tried to go through the crawl space, but somehow I still made it. Then came the rope. I expected the guards to strike as I took the first step on the rope. But no, they did not. They were floating beside me, making fun of me by grinding their sickels, until only one step was missing before reaching the final tear. Needless to say the guards finally did what they had to and I had to start over, right?

Ghirahims speech before the battle in fire sanctuary. Too much fanciness here.

Also the scene with Groose crashing on Link. Didn't see that coming.


 
Super Mario Galaxy 2:



Spoiler



Some of the green stars, because they are hidden in places that are so hard to reach (mostly because of the camera acting extremly stupid).

Falling through king thwomp and into the pit in the middle of the plattform in flash back galaxy while hitting him in battle. I don't know how I managed to do that.

The comet run of the grand final galaxy. I only finished it once or twice in 1000 tries.


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

how about accidentally killing a ton of NPCs in dark souls, and not being able to buy arrows or use pyromancy the entire game?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 5, 2013)

All those references in Assassin's Creed (mostly II), from the top of my head:

"It's a me - Mario!"

"Why so serious?"
"Rescuing princesses from castles now?"


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 5, 2013)

The dog in RE1. Nuff said.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 5, 2013)

The end boss of Two Worlds II was pretty nasty and a WTF moment.. Damn that thing!!


----------

